
TikTok to open $500m data centre in Ireland - aogl
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-53664997
======
osullip
_...slated investment into the country of around €420M (~$497M), according to
a blog post penned by global CISO, Roland Cloutier._

 _...“This investment in Ireland… will create hundreds of new jobs..._

Even at 999 new jobs, that is $420k per job.

These statements need to be clearer. They want to setup in Ireland to minimise
tax, not to create jobs.

